# What to do



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

To be perfectly frank, I am really lost.I have two routers. Both Sears
1. model 315.175040
2. model 315.275051
I can't find a router guide bushing kit that will fit either one. They do not have 1 1/2 inch holes.
Where can I find sub bases that will fit either router?


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Try oak-park.com.

Boricua


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

trap said:


> To be perfectly frank, I am really lost.I have two routers. Both Sears
> 1. model 315.175040
> 2. model 315.275051
> I can't find a router guide bushing kit that will fit either one. They do not have 1 1/2 inch holes.
> Where can I find sub bases that will fit either router?


You can buy one of the Oak Park bases made for your router and it will accept their guide bushings.

ScrollWolf


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

trap said:


> To be perfectly frank, I am really lost.I have two routers. Both Sears
> 1. model 315.175040
> 2. model 315.275051
> I can't find a router guide bushing kit that will fit either one. They do not have 1 1/2 inch holes.
> Where can I find sub bases that will fit either router?


Here's the link you can check: http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP--

Boricua


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trap, perhaps the Craftsman router adapter plate will do the job for you?
In the US: 9-25326
In Canada: 9-70326
"Molded glass-filled polycarbonate plastic adapter plate is predrilled for many non-Craftsman routers."
I saw this plate last night and it has the center hole for PC style guide bushings. I also saw a couple different kits with the Craftsman guide bushings. They do work...


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks a lot..... But I am still up in the air. The part I am looking for is the subbase plate that attachs to the router. I am not sure that is the same as the base plate that Oak-Park.com sells. I see base plates for the craftsman routers, but am confushed with the terminallity. I call the plastic plate that attachs to the router sub base plate. The plate that is in the router table a base plate.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

trap you might have to go directly to sears for the parts if oakpark doesn't have what you are looking for that's the only problem I've found with craftman's products. You have to stick with there brand of tooling.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

trap

i am having the same bushing problem as you. i went to rockler and they sell a universal router baseplate and a bushing kit with all the bushings that are most commonly used. te bushing kit runs i beleive 8-10 dollars i have purchased one of these baseplates but it is on backorder till march 4th or so. i figured i got it on sale for 13 dollars (i beleive) so i didn't wanna pass it up. that was just a week ago or so. they say it fits all 6" router bases and my craftsman router is that exact size. if it doesn't fit i can always take it back but they do say it's a "universal" plate. so we'll see what happens. i have the 175100 craftsman router. my latest problem was that i have a rockler dovetail jig and i was told to buy a 7/16" bushing from craftsman. i found one that fit my router and the router bit fit perfectly fine but the bushing outside diameter was actually bigger than the jig. so the three bushing i bought are absolutely junk when it comes to the jig. so thats when i broke down and bought the basebplate from rockler...........you might wanna check it out at www.rockler.com item number 27791

reds_21


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trap, that is what I listed the Sears part numbers for, a replacement router base plate. It will bolt right onto your router. It is clear for better visibility, and has additional mounting holes to fit other routers.
A mounting plate is what goes into the table's.


----------



## dynamwebz (Mar 27, 2005)

*Try this one.*



trap said:


> To be perfectly frank, I am really lost.I have two routers. Both Sears
> 1. model 315.175040
> 2. model 315.275051
> I can't find a router guide bushing kit that will fit either one. They do not have 1 1/2 inch holes.
> Where can I find sub bases that will fit either router?


http://www.tools-for-woodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4453


----------



## pjansen (May 9, 2005)

*Pete*

I just happen to be looking for the same thing and found this;
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11203

Check it out, uses Porter Cable bushing and lock nuts.





trap said:


> To be perfectly frank, I am really lost.I have two routers. Both Sears
> 1. model 315.175040
> 2. model 315.275051
> I can't find a router guide bushing kit that will fit either one. They do not have 1 1/2 inch holes.
> Where can I find sub bases that will fit either router?


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

If you need an adapter to mount standard PC style collars, here's an odd place but they have a lot of various ones: Leigh (as in the dovetail jig company). They have an incredible number of them.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Why do you want to use the 1 1/2" guide bushings the 1 3/16 PC bushings are much more common and usually cheaper. If you insist on the 1 1/2 try lee valley they have a plate that accepts these that you drill to match your router.

regards
jerry


----------



## smartpant7 (Aug 9, 2007)

trap said:


> To be perfectly frank, I am really lost.I have two routers. Both Sears
> 1. model 315.175040
> 2. model 315.275051
> I can't find a router guide bushing kit that will fit either one. They do not have 1 1/2 inch holes.
> Where can I find sub bases that will fit either router?


 Hi there, I just took a router class and the instructor said with sears/craftsman you can't use 1/2". Sorry to be the one to tell you this.....good luck.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

After 2 years, he probably figured that out by now..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Smartpant7

You can always do this 

Then you can use the 1 1/2" or the 1 3/16 brass guides...in your Sears Craftsman...

Bj


----------

